# Submit multiple Applications to different USC film programs?



## courteroy (Dec 13, 2019)

Do you guys know if when applying for USC grad school, you're allowed to apply to more than one discipline or do you have to choose ONE?  Come Fall, I'd like to apply to the producing program AND tv writing program. If this isn't an option, I'd love to know now so I can figure out which route to take.

Thanks!


----------



## courteroy (Dec 13, 2019)

Are we not allowed to edit/delete a post? I found a more relevant place to post this but seem to be powerless over correcting my own content.


----------



## truffleshuffle (Dec 13, 2019)

courteroy said:


> Oh, since you're doing this AMA and are planning to respond to us future applicants, I have a question that I'd love to ask. When applying for grad school, are you allowed to apply to more than one discipline or do you have to commit to ONE program and apply to it alone? I want to apply to the producing program AND the tv writing program and am hoping I can submit two apps.
> 
> Thanks!



I just went through the application process a few weeks ago for Fall 2020. You can apply for up to 3 programs, but the recommendations, personal statements, portfolio, etc. need to be submitted to both programs separately. I'll let sharkb8 confirm or dispute that, though.

Source Info


----------



## Chris W (Dec 13, 2019)

courteroy said:


> Are we not allowed to edit/delete a post? I found a more relevant place to post this but seem to be powerless over correcting my own content.


There's a 15 minute time limit on editing. Although Supporting Members have an unlimited editing limit. But if you have content you really want to remove I can do that for you if you send me a PM.

I'll copy the answer from the other thread here as maybe it'll help people who find this one.


----------



## courteroy (Dec 13, 2019)

Chris W said:


> There's a 15 minute time limit on editing. Although Supporting Members have an unlimited editing limit. But if you have content you really want to remove I can do that for you if you send me a PM.
> 
> I'll copy the answer from the other thread here as maybe it'll help people who find this one.



Thanks for your help Chris!


----------



## Chris W (Dec 13, 2019)

courteroy said:


> Thanks for your help Chris!


Anytime!


----------



## EF1 (Dec 19, 2019)

Yes, you can apply to up to three Graduate programs at USC per year.  

I applied and was accepted to Screenwriting, Production, and was waitlisted for Producing.  Good luck!


----------

